# Is this Granite Gorge and Northern plus?



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

About to go look at a layout for sale. Only have a couple of pictures, but I'm starting to think this is HO-28, the Granite Gorge and Northern, plus an added section.

@JerryH -- what do you think, oh GGN master?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like it could be.

Print up the track plan before you go and take it with you.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't forget the picture on the wall of the track plan!


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks like it is. Far side of the plates look to be GGN, left and in front of the plates are added.


----------



## quigly7777 (Oct 21, 2017)

Yes it is with an added section. My layout is a modified GG&N


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow it was something to see... Definitely the GGN with some nicely done scenery. The benchwork was built exactly per the book. He omitted the optional turnout for the turntable which made room for a nicely done road to enter the western half of the figure 8. He mounted all the switch machines under the table, which gave him more room. The addition was well thought out and put the yard within easy reach while adding a large scenic area with a well done farm scene. It looked unfinished in the photo but it is actually complete and well done -- the whole thing really didn't need much cleaning, it just needed all the loose items picked up. In other words, it isn't dirty. 

The wiring underneath was all single wires to each terminal -- so although it wasn't very neat it was functional. The wall mounted board was wired through the walls and floor, so it was very professional. He used a nice cypress-looking veneer around the perimeter with plexiglass protector that was in great condition. He lighted the inside of the tunnel area and had several access panels for easy reach-in to fix derailments.

Although he definitely created the main 5x9 board in two sections bolted together, that seam goes through some complex trackage and scenery. I would keep it altogether in one 5x9 piece and cut off the L shaped addition. There is room enough in the building to turn it up on its side and get it out the 4' wide door. Once it got to my house, I would have to remove the legs to get it upstairs. Even with the legs off, I'm not 100% sure it will fit. Working in the garage, eh... 3 - 4 months out of the year it gets hot in there and it is always humid. 

There is no doubt I would learn probably everything I need to know about DCC when I converted it. Once converted it would be great to learn computer operations on.

But, dang. Moving it is a problem.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

It is. Is it in HO or N. If it is HO, that 5x9 in one piece is going to be quite heavy to move.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

It's HO. Will take a lot of muscle to lift it, get the legs off and safely tilt it over on one side without breaking it up. I think the only option is to take apart into two 5x4 1/2' sections. And doing that is going to require removing 6 separate areas of track, two on trestles. There is no doubt this would be easier than starting from scratch. But you know how finicky that layout is with the grade changes and hidden turnouts.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

2 adult men probably can handle the weight of the 5x9. It's the maneuvering that 9' length that may prove tricky through and up in the house. My original 6x11 version folded to 6x5.5x1 for moving and it was on wheels! No upstairs for me.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Moving it sounds like a nightmare. First thought is what is going to get bent when it warps. Good luck.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

A big reason for buying it was to save the gentleman's hard work and craftsmanship. I'm over that emotion and reality has set in, I think I'm going to pass. Hope someone in the Marshall, Texas area will take it.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

That is why I changed the construction and design to accommodate moving it without destroying it.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I've moved smaller layouts. Damn near killed me and the guy. This thing is going to be a masterwork of destruction, smashed scenery, bent track, and Heaven knows what else. This dog ain't gonna hunt. It's a beauty, really is, but no one cares about model trains besides us old foggies. What you don't outright trash you can get a few dollars for on eBay.

If I didn't already have a garage full of layouts I'd fly to Marshall, rent a UHaul and drag it back to El Paso. It really is a masterpiece. The thought of ripping it up makes me nauseated.

BTW- is that an orange grove on the front left?

I've built two tropical layouts, using plastic palm trees made for birthday cakes. Planning on a third of the Florida Everglades. Still got them.

Jokes on me, you're in Texas, I'm in Texas. Thing is, if I was to draw a point from El Paso to the
furthest spot away and still be in Texas, that would be Marshall. I thought you were in Iowa. No, that's Texas for you. El Paso is sometimes referred to as the "Dastard Stepchild of Texas."

BTW, "Dastard," with a "B" is not a curse word. It is part of the taxonomy of the English language, referring to illegitimacy, as was the son of Benjamin Franklin. Almost got the boot from the spam blocker.


----------

